# 120-144hz Gaming Monitor Help!



## rohit32407 (Nov 4, 2015)

1. Budget?

Ans. 20000 INR. Can extend it to 23-24k if really needed.

2. Display type and size?

Ans. I want to play CS GO basically. I don't know whether 21.5-22" will suffice or I will need a bigger one, like 24". You guys help me out here please. I have a Dell s2240l at the moment, which is a 21.5" monitor, and to be honest I would prefer a slightly bigger one.

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?

Ans. Playing games. Mainly Counter-Strike: Global Offensive.

4. Ports Required?

Ans. Standard ones. HDMI, mini-hdmi. Do I really need any other port?

5. Preferred choice of brand?

Ans. No favourites here. Since, I am a complete Noob when it comes to monitors so I will prefer not to mention any specific brand here. You guys suggest the best that I can get within my budget.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

Ans. Nope, None, Zilch. Again, a complete Monitor noob.

7. Any other info that you want to share.

Ans. I have been playing a lot of CS:GO recently and playing on this monitor strains my eyes. There is too much blurring going on. I am hardly able to spot any enemy while I am trying to quickly glance through corners which again puts a lot of strain on my eyes.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 4, 2015)

Check out the BenQ XL series 24" 144Hz monitors. You could wait for G-Sync monitor prices to drop.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 5, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Check out the BenQ XL series 24" 144Hz monitors. You could wait for G-Sync monitor prices to drop.



What is the use of G-Sync? In CS:GO V-sync is basically useless. Is it anything related to V-Sync?

I have found 4 models. Please have a look at them. If you know any better one then please suggest.

1) LG 24GM77 24 Inch
2) Benq xl2420t
3) Benq xl2411z
4) AOC G2460PQU

All are 144hz AFAIK. All are in the range of 20-25k, benq xl2411z being the most expensive one(around 24999 or something). Which one do you think will be the most suitable? If you know of any other then please let me know.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 6, 2015)

Warning on TN Panel, it has horrible colour reproduction.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 6, 2015)

rohit32407 said:


> What is the use of G-Sync? In CS:GO V-sync is basically useless. Is it anything related to V-Sync?
> 
> I have found 4 models. Please have a look at them. If you know any better one then please suggest.
> 
> ...



G-Sync eliminates screen tearing, stuttering, ghosting, etc the right way and not by workaround like V-Sync does.
Nvidia G-Sync Technology Preview - Monitors - Tom's Hardware

It's definitely something to consider but the prices are high as of now.

Benq xl2420t is good. xl2411z has some extra features like a remote,etc.
They are TN panels but color reproduction isn't bad. TomsHardware always recommends those


----------



## SunE (Nov 6, 2015)

LG 24GM77 seems to be the best option at that price range. I personally did quite a bit of research on the same since I'm planning to buy one myself next month. Check out the reviews for it. It seems to be a good product.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 7, 2015)

SunE said:


> LG 24GM77 seems to be the best option at that price range. I personally did quite a bit of research on the same since I'm planning to buy one myself next month. Check out the reviews for it. It seems to be a good product.



Yes I read Tomshardware review and it does look promising. I will either go for LG 24GM77 or Benq XL2411Z. Only issue is availability. I live in Allahabad(U.P.) and most of the e-commerce sites won't ship monitors to Allahabad. Can you suggest any online option for any of the two?



chimera201 said:


> G-Sync eliminates screen tearing, stuttering, ghosting, etc the right way and not by workaround like V-Sync does.
> Nvidia G-Sync Technology Preview - Monitors - Tom's Hardware
> 
> It's definitely something to consider but the prices are high as of now.
> ...



The prices I see on G-Sync and FreeSync monitors at the moment suggest that it is not going to come down any time soon. Maybe I can upgrade to one after a year or so when they become affordable.

Can you please suggest any online option to buy either LG 24GM77 or Benq XL2411Z? Amazon and Flipkart won't ship a monitor to my location i.e. Allahabad(U.P.) .


----------



## SunE (Nov 7, 2015)

Well you can try eBay. I saw a listing for 20k for the LG.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't buy from ebay. Not too trustworthy. Best you contact some local shop and tell them to make this model available if reputed online sellers don't ship to your location.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 7, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Don't buy from ebay. Not too trustworthy. Best you contact some local shop and tell them to make this model available if reputed online sellers don't ship to your location.



I will try to find it here locally first but just wanted to ask whether MD COMPUTERS is trustworthy or not? Because benq model is available there at a price better than amazon and flipkart.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 7, 2015)

rohit32407 said:


> I will try to find it here locally first but just wanted to ask whether MD COMPUTERS is trustworthy or not? Because benq model is available there at a price better than amazon and flipkart.



I haven't bought personally from that store yet but i heard its good.


----------



## SunE (Nov 8, 2015)

I bought my GPU and some other stuff from them. They are reliable.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 8, 2015)

SunE said:


> I bought my GPU and some other stuff from them. They are reliable.



Thank you!

I will try and find it locally first. If for some reason it is not available here or is overpriced then I will go for MD Computers.


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2015)

[MENTION=92921]rohit32407[/MENTION] which monitor did you buy? I'm looking for one as well so your input might help


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 17, 2016)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=92921]rohit32407[/MENTION] which monitor did you buy? I'm looking for one as well so your input might help



Sorry for the late response. I have been out of station for quite a while and did not login.

I finally went for LG 24GM77. It is working as it should. As expected colours are not as good as my older IPS panel but it solves the purpose for which it was bought i.e. Counter-Strike Global Offensive. I am satisfied with this purchase. Got it for 21000 INR locally.


----------



## amjath (Jan 19, 2016)

rohit32407 said:


> Sorry for the late response. I have been out of station for quite a while and did not login.
> 
> I finally went for LG 24GM77. It is working as it should. As expected colours are not as good as my older IPS panel but it solves the purpose for which it was bought i.e. Counter-Strike Global Offensive. I am satisfied with this purchase. Got it for 21000 INR locally.



Thanks bro


----------

